# Newbie :-)



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Well I suppose I have to start somewhere....

Im originally from South Africa but I have been living in London for the last 10 years.


Me and my partner have decided to make a change and move to Germany!
It is a big step, but Im sure it will be worth it!

It is a beautiful country, lovely people and I love the food!


He had a successful interview and needs to go back for the 2nd. He also needs to pass a german written test - He is the lucky one that can speak, write and read a bit of German.
So if all goes well, he will start work end of October 

I will be staying on in the UK till end of the year most probably  ...just to get everything sorted on this side

So I will be looking in and asking a lot of questions regarding integrating in German life.

I am Soooo Excited!


----------



## naru (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey,

wish you all the best for your hubby and i pray that he will be selected and you to join him soon. which part of Germany you guys planning to move. I am married to a German


----------



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

naru said:


> Hey,
> 
> wish you all the best for your hubby and i pray that he will be selected and you to join him soon. which part of Germany you guys planning to move. I am married to a German



Hey, thank you very much 


It will be in Augsburg....so not to far away from Munich


Where do you guys live? 

You can obviously speak German right? How long did it take you to learn the language?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amethyst said:


> Hey, thank you very much
> 
> 
> It will be in Augsburg....so not to far away from Munich
> ...


My hometown:>)


----------



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow!!!


That is Great!

Please tell me all About Augsburg!

It is the 3rd oldest city in Germany? It looks so clean and I love the architecture 

Are you currently living there or somewhere else?


Thank you, Looking forward to your reply


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amethyst said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> That is Great!
> ...


You will find a very diverse population, lots small grocery stores/bakeries/butchers plus of course the big chains, good public transportation, lots do do. One draw back may be housing. Google "augsburger allgemeine". That is the local paper. I am currently in Texas but will answer questions if I can.


----------



## amethyst (Sep 29, 2012)

twostep said:


> You will find a very diverse population, lots small grocery stores/bakeries/butchers plus of course the big chains, good public transportation, lots do do. One draw back may be housing. Google "augsburger allgemeine". That is the local paper. I am currently in Texas but will answer questions if I can.



Thank you Twostep....


Very much appreciated!


I will definitely ask some more Questions.


So what made you move away from Germany? lane:


You said a problem might be housing? is there a shortage? or is it expensive?


Thanks


----------

